# Fridays Tour 2013?



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

here's the deal. If LonJoG comes off, then everybody will say 'what about next year?' Or, maybe, 'top that!'.

Now, to begin with, one thinks 'bigger, better, further, more exotic' but that's going to take some doing, and, if I'm really honest, I'm so in love with cycling in England, that, if I'm going to organise a tour, then I'd like it to be in England. Which is not to say, by the way, that if someone were to have a quiet word and say 'leave this to me - we're going to Germany/France/Nepal and I'm going to sort the lot' that I wouldn't be interested - but, for me, England is it.

But not all of England. Not, to be plain, anything south and west of a line from (say) Poole to Manchester to Morecambe. Actually the more east the better. Essex, Suffolk, Norfolk, Lincolnshire, Yorkshire, Durham (possibly), Northumberland. 

So, my thought is a kind of seaside trip, taking in places like Felixstowe, Southwold, Cleethorpes, Hull, Whitby, Coldstream and Edinburgh. A slow tour. A beer tour. A tour on which absolutely nobody loses weight.

Any thoughts?


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> a kind of seaside trip. A beer tour.


 
Is it a trick question? I'm in.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2012)

This sounds like my kind of tour, I do like beer.


----------



## User10571 (27 Apr 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


+1 
I'll do my best not to lose weight


----------



## Becs (27 Apr 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Apr 2012)

I like!

So roll on next year when there's no Olympics messing me about.. 

And so timescales.. 10 days, two weeks..? Lots can be done.

My 4th revised tour plans last year was a figure of eight, slanted more to the East, but took in great sights. 

I'll post the route Monday when am back at a desk top.. 

My 1st planned route took me down the West'ish of France to Northern Spain then to Santander'ish and a Ferry back to Blighty... But foreign logistics done my head in! 

And in Blighty, theres no Euros...


----------



## Wobblers (28 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> here's the deal. If LonJoG comes off, then everybody will say 'what about next year?' Or, maybe, 'top that!'.
> 
> Now, to begin with, one thinks 'bigger, better, further, more exotic' but that's going to take some doing, and, if I'm really honest, I'm so in love with cycling in England, that, if I'm going to organise a tour, then I'd like it to be in England. Which is not to say, by the way, that if someone were to have a quiet word and say 'leave this to me - we're going to Germany/France/Nepal and I'm going to sort the lot' that I wouldn't be interested - but, for me, England is it.
> 
> ...


 
What have you got against the south west??? Did someone once force you to drink cider? I'm sure there's lots of lovely spots along the south coast. Or Wales, for that matter.

But that aside, what a splendid idea.


----------



## martint235 (28 Apr 2012)

Try to avoid the end of July and I'm in!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2012)

beer and cycle touring and the danelaw and the kingdom of northumbria and the company of friends.

sounds like heaven.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2012)

1826337 said:


> With no compulsory near death experience.


I think the near death experience will be an optional extra, for those who are feeling a little jaded after a long winter.

It's perked me up no end.


----------



## StuartG (28 Apr 2012)

But DZ please assure me this is just the first step in the training programme for the 2014 T-Bone/Sipping Whisky SF/NY Fest you did suggest ...


----------



## rb58 (28 Apr 2012)

I have a Pacific Highway jaunt planned for next year, and LEL so unless the very-understanding Mrs rb58 starts riding a bike and come along too, then I doubt I'd be able to do this too. Shame, coz it certainly sounds interesting.


----------



## martint235 (28 Apr 2012)

rb58 said:


> I have a Pacific Highway jaunt planned for next year, and LEL so unless the very-understanding Mrs rb58 starts riding a bike and come along too, then I doubt I'd be able to do this too. Shame, coz it certainly sounds interesting.


Pacific highway? on a bike?


----------



## thom (28 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Pacific highway? on a bike?


In the latest The Ride there's a story about someone cycling from San Diego to San Fransisco on the PCH on a $10 beach cruiser bought in a thrift store.


----------



## TimO (29 Apr 2012)

The important question though, is this a Yellow or Brown Beer Tour?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> The important question though, is this a Yellow or Brown Beer Tour?


so long as yellow is the new black, yes.


----------



## Ajay (29 Apr 2012)

I took some CCers to a brewery on yesterdays forum ride - and no one went in!
I think I need to join the Fridays.


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Apr 2012)

Count me in too please, one way or another.


----------



## velovoice (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Actually the more east the better. Essex, Suffolk, Norfolk, Lincolnshire, Yorkshire, Durham (possibly), Northumberland.
> 
> So, my thought is a kind of seaside trip, taking in places like Felixstowe, Southwold, Cleethorpes, Hull, Whitby, Coldstream and Edinburgh. A slow tour. A beer tour. A tour on which absolutely nobody loses weight.
> 
> Any thoughts?


This sounds great. If you're taking expressions of interest now, please put my name down.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

I'm not really. I'm sort of casting around for ideas. Of course, if you all get rained on for 168 hours/starve/get lost/crash in June then I imagine it will be me and Susie tootling around Wittering, but it did occur to me that if it works, LonJoG is probably as good as it gets


----------



## clarion (30 Apr 2012)

I like the idea! Whether I shall be able to come remains to be determined.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2012)

I rather like the idea of researching the east coast's best fish and chip shop - a sort of Fryers' Night Rides to the Coast. Put me down for a large haddock.


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Apr 2012)

Beer and the Seaside A good Combo.... will try and make space on next years calendar.


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm not really. I'm sort of casting around for ideas. Of course, if you all get rained on for 168 hours/starve/get lost/crash in June then I imagine it will be me and Susie tootling around Wittering, but it did occur to me that *if it works*, *LonJoG is probably as good as it gets*


 
It will work. If it's wet, windy, whatever....there's no nicer bunch of people to get through it with. As opposed to the kind of people who steam off up the road and let you struggle on your own.....!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm not really. I'm sort of casting around for ideas. Of course, if you all *get rained on for 168 hours/starve/get lost/crash* in June then I imagine it will be me and Susie tootling around Wittering, but it did occur to me that if it works, LonJoG is probably as good as it gets


I've done all of these things in May. '99 I think. Admittedly in Wales not Scotland and on an mtb not a road bike but it was still excellent fun.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Apr 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I rather like the idea of researching the east coast's best fish and chip shop - a sort of Fryers' Night Rides to the Coast. Put me down for a large haddock.


Mmmmm aldgate to anstruther (home of a frankly fantastic chippy, not to mention the fence collective) via aldeburgh certainly appeals.


----------



## User482 (30 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> It will work. *If it's wet, windy, whatever....there's no nicer bunch of people to get through it with.* As opposed to the kind of people who steam off up the road and let you struggle on your own.....!!


 
Something I agree with wholeheartedly!


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> So, my thought is a kind of seaside trip, taking in places like Felixstowe, Southwold, Cleethorpes, Hull, Whitby, Coldstream and Edinburgh. A slow tour. A beer tour. A tour on which absolutely nobody loses weight.


 Bury St Edmunds, Ely, Norwich, Salle, Boston, York, Fountains, Durham, Lindisfarne.

Mediaeval ecclesiastical architecture at its finest.


----------



## rvw (30 Apr 2012)

For those of us weirdos who don't like beer, is cider permitted?


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2012)

rvw said:


> For those of us weirdos who don't like beer, is cider permitted?


I'm weirder...teetotal


----------



## mcshroom (30 Apr 2012)

But what about over here 

A trip up NCN1 wouldn't be that bad a plan


----------



## SlowCoach (30 Apr 2012)

srw said:


> Bury St Edmunds, Ely, Norwich, Salle, Boston, York, Fountains, Durham, Lindisfarne.
> 
> Mediaeval ecclesiastical architecture at its finest.


 
Haven't you forgotten Lincoln, Beverley, Ripon and the twin monastery of Jarrow and Wearmouth from that list? Time it right and you could catch the Lindisfarne and St Cuthbert's Gospel whilst they are in Durham.

I've often thought of doing this route in the other direction, but have never got past the dreaming stage so far.


----------



## vernon (30 Apr 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I rather like the idea of researching the east coast's best fish and chip shop - a sort of Fryers' Night Rides to the Coast. Put me down for a large haddock.


 
No need to research it.

The answer is the fish and chip shop in the ginnel on the right at the bottom of the hill at Robin Hoods Bay.


----------



## SlowCoach (30 Apr 2012)

vernon said:


> No need to research it.
> 
> The answer is the fish and chip shop in the ginnel on the right at the bottom of the hill at Robin Hoods Bay.


 
I am rather tempted to agree with you on that one.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Apr 2012)

I am interested. I have Spain, the crossing of, in late August. This is to improve my Spanish for Patagonia, BTW. I also have LEL in late July, early August, which today is simply looking undesirable rather than disgusting, painful and impossible which is how it looked at 9pm last night. So other things permitting, I am a definite YES.

How about going up the east coast from Harwich sort of way, stopping at say er, the end of the week. The North Sea Cycle Route does that and I have all the Sustrans maps and have studied it, which is why I suggest we avoid them like the plague. But it goes through nice country. Adrian could bring his swimming cossie. There might be a pub on the way. And some of these northern places have electricity now as well as trains, cyclists for the use of.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

rvw said:


> For those of us weirdos who don't like beer, is cider permitted?


possibly. As long as you don't get shouty and start looking for a punch-up.


----------



## rvw (1 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> possibly. As long as you don't get shouty and start looking for a punch-up.


 
Hm... will ask srw for a character reference...


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> possibly. As long as you don't get shouty and start looking for a punch-up.


Blimey! Who's cider you on?


----------



## rvw (1 May 2012)

1830390 said:


> Too late, he's already told us.


 
That's OK then - you have been warned!


----------



## martint235 (1 May 2012)

1830405 said:


> I blame that Stella cider myself. That or that M*****s filth.


 Can't beat White Lightening if you ask me


----------



## StuartG (1 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm not really. I'm sort of casting around for ideas.


So if I read you right - you wish to reduce your leadership decision space to:

"Its sunny" - Ride to next pub
"Its not sunny" - Stay in this one

I think I could cope with that ... put me down for the recce rides(s).


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 May 2012)

So, it seems the sun has his hat on and the ragging alkies in us are taking over.... Hmmmm. 

Anyhow, my tour, that was meant to happen last year, when I look back at it, I was more excited in what was north of York and the East of England than what was down south. The route was :- London - Bognor - Swanage - Bath - Kidderminster - Wetton - Wakefield - Hull - Hinderwell - Newcastle - Hawes - Hirst Courtney - Spalding - Harwich -Southend - Home. 

Next time, I wont plan on doing that many miles, as fully loaded, 50-65 is enough, or quality beer time is missing out. 

I would really like to do the Dales, Lake District and other National Parks up north. They seem, oh so much more interesting... Its cheaper up north too for beer isnt it?


----------



## rvw (1 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> "Its sunny" - Ride to next pub
> "Its not sunny" - Stay in this one


 
And possibly "It's very sunny" - stay in this one and lounge in the garden with another drink? 



1830458 said:


> Oh, in that case we were misinformed. It was all good with no warnings about rowdyness at all.


 
And you *believed* him?


----------



## wanda2010 (2 May 2012)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2012)

I haven't got a list yet...

here's another thought. Smaller still. London - Aldeburgh (by way of apology to srw) and on to Southwold (I refer the Hon. Gentlemen to the 'Cathedral of the Marshes' at Blythburgh) - Kings Lynn, Great Sturton, Garthorpe, Bridlington, Whitby, Appleby, Workington. 

Now that's only 520 miles, but one could make a short or a long day out of Bridlington to Whitby, for example.


----------



## Andrij (2 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> So if I read you right - you wish to reduce your leadership decision space to:
> 
> *"Its sunny" - Ride to next pub*
> *"Its not sunny" - Stay in this one*
> ...


I'm pretty sure I've been on that tour once or thrice...


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2012)

Andrij said:


> I'm pretty sure I've been on that tour once or thrice...


if you can remember being on that tour you couldn't possibly have been on it


----------



## mmmmartin (3 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> London - Aldeburgh, Southwold, Kings Lynn, Great Sturton, Garthorpe, Bridlington, Whitby, Appleby, Workington.
> Now that's only 520 mile


Great idea. Superb countryside, coast nearby, and the north east coast is really spectacular scenery. There is easy access via trains and lots of places to stay - and if there are many of us we might not book out the entire accommodation for miles around. I expect there'll be more riders next year than in 2012, when folk hear what the tour was like.
Is not London-Aldeburgh quite a way in one go? I merely ask. 
To reiterate - I am a definite, if other things for which I am already booked are not at the same time. 

I did think of suggesting a tour starting from Paris and going down the Loire Valley, which is super cycling and I'm sure lots would enjoy it. But I have done that. And there's a lot of England to see yet.


----------



## ladyjulian (6 May 2012)

I'd be keen to do this.


----------



## frank9755 (13 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Workington.


Wow - not a place that a lot of people choose as a holiday destination!


----------



## thom (13 May 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Wow - not a place that a lot of people choose as a holiday destination!


Appleby in Westmorland is hardly bouncing either. Keep a lookout for hobbits and the world's largest pencil (in Keswick).

Cycle and walker friendly accomodation in Appleby here.


----------



## Iainj837 (14 May 2012)

Sounds like a good plan, I will be following this thread with interest


----------



## frank9755 (14 May 2012)

thom said:


> Appleby in Westmorland is hardly bouncing either.


It's pleasant enough though, and it has a good fish and chip shop!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 May 2012)

you so underestimate me. If we do wind up in Workington, it will be the Workington of Beleschenko, the Opera House and spiralling sausages!


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2012)

Wow - just done a bit of googling and discovered things I didn't know about the place. 

And the traffic shouldn't be too bad. I did my driving test there; at the time there was only one set of traffic lights and one roundabout!


----------



## mcshroom (19 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I haven't got a list yet...
> 
> here's another thought. Smaller still. London - Aldeburgh (by way of apology to srw) and on to Southwold (I refer the Hon. Gentlemen to the 'Cathedral of the Marshes' at Blythburgh) - Kings Lynn, Great Sturton, Garthorpe, Bridlington, Whitby, Appleby, Workington.
> 
> Now that's only 520 miles, but one could make a short or a long day out of Bridlington to Whitby, for example.



There's a bit more character in Whitehaven (or Cockermouth) for the end point, and trains are not massively available but the route out to the coast can be as scenic/flat as you like


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Jun 2012)

Now watching this thread with great interest after a successful LonJog (Edinburgh turn-off)


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

here's another thought. A one/two centre tour. Find a place with accommodation varying from hotels to camping (or a large house with room for camping) and spend a week riding out and about, with, perhaps, one overnight to the seaside. I've had a few suggestions, including southwest France and Burgundy, and I thought Goole might be good.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Jun 2012)

Holland?


----------



## StuartG (25 Jun 2012)

There's inevitably going to be a 'Ride to the Tour' and even 'Ride Back' ...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

possibly - but if we go to the southwest of France it will be a pretty small ride.


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Jun 2012)

Wanda makes a mental note to hold 2 weeks' holiday allowance for this trip and to starting a piggy bank savings scheme


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2012)

Yep time to start saving!!! I'd also better start being nice to SWMBO in order to get a pass.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've had a few suggestions, including southwest France and Burgundy, and I thought Goole might be good.


Goole gets my vote. Trains easy and cheap with guards vans for bikes. France will get fewer riders, and it's the critical mass that matters. We could do day rides, perhaps using trains at the start/end. An overnighter to the coast would be good. Dates matter to me though, before mid June I'm too busy at work then there is the LEL ride 28 July to aug 2 so mid july onwards is probably out. If I'm not riding I'll be helping out at a control. 
Hiring a house near Goole might be tricky, I'm not sure how many there are......


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Holland?


my instant reaction is..............not a chance - but that's silly because I only know the big cities. Your further thoughts?


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Yep time to start saving!!! I'd also better start being nice to SWMBO in order to get a pass.


 
You mean 'extra' nice, surely?


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> You mean 'extra' nice, surely?


 Probably extra, extra, extra nice. She's already agreed to LEL and the associated costs, to take another week away without her may require more than chocolates!!!


----------



## mistral (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> here's another thought. A one/two centre tour. .


Shrewsbury/Ludlow/Hereford?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> I'm weirder...teetotal


not after carter bar you ain't!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2012)

If we are talking one/two centred stuff might I suggest Northumbria and Cumbria and a spot of trans-pennine loveliness. One looked darned fine from a bike last week and the other rather splendid from a seat on the coach last evening....


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

and the reason why is this..........geography. Take a look at the map and you see that England gains form as it goes eastwards - and that form gives rise to patterns in settlement and building and town-making.

I'll accept the Lake District as an exception, and own up to a fondness for Lancashire, but if you're looking for wide open spaces, historic towns and distinct uplands and flatlands, then east is best.

I'm persuadable, mind...


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2012)

Hmmm, I think the arrows are pointing the wrong ways!!! Particularly as the "Interesting" one is right over that boring flat place.


----------



## StuartG (25 Jun 2012)

mistral said:


> Shrewsbury/Ludlow/Hereford?


+1
Except we would likely be mown down by proper LeJoGers


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> my instant reaction is..............not a chance - but that's silly because I only know the big cities. Your further thoughts?


 
TMN's comments are fair, but don't forget Maastricht. West into Belgium - LBL territory so reasonably lumpy, East into Germany for Carolingian historical stuff and South to Luxembourg to, er, drop off bags of cash.


----------



## redfalo (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> my instant reaction is..............not a chance - but that's silly because I only know the big cities. Your further thoughts?


 
The main disadvantage might be that there are way too many cycle paths in Holl
and (for DZ's taste, at least )


----------



## clarion (25 Jun 2012)

East is interesting? What, Cambridgeshire, Essex, Suffolk, Lincolnshire and Beds? 

But I'll grant that Leicestershire is probably more interesting than Warks, and Yorkshire obviously better in every way than Lancs.

And I have a soft spot for Norfolk I've yet to develop (in a cycling sense) for even the bits of Devon I like best.

The problem is that you have your arrows in the wrong orientation. South - Not Very Interesting: North - Interesting


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> East is interesting? What, Cambridgeshire, Essex, Suffolk, Lincolnshire and Beds?
> 
> But I'll grant that Leicestershire is probably more interesting than Warks, and *Yorkshire obviously better in every way than Lancs.*
> 
> ...


 Splutter!! Splutter!! Spit!! Never in a million years. Unless you have a very unhealthy interest in sheep.


----------



## clarion (25 Jun 2012)

South's full of London as far west as Swindon.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> East is interesting? What, Cambridgeshire, Essex, Suffolk, Lincolnshire and Beds?


absolutely. Suffolk and Essex are wonderful cycling counties, and, while I know less than I should about Lincolnshire, the contrast between the Wolds and the flatlands of the Isle of Axholme is vivid. 

It's not so much a question of road width and gradient, but about landscape, settlement and the quietness you need to take it all in.


----------



## Tompy (25 Jun 2012)

10 of us from CTC Peterborough recently did a three day mini tour of Suffolk (a loop starting and ending in Bury St Edmunds) and it was wonderful. An abundance of quiet roads, a gently rolling landscape, charming villages that are touristy enough to have pubs, tea rooms, B&B's, etc. but not too touristy. Oh and some of the most patient and courteous drivers I've ever encountered.

Last year we did some of the Lincolnshire Wolds on our York to Peterborough tour. It wasn't as nice as Suffolk. There were hardly any villages and even some of the small towns were deserted on the Sunday. We struggled to find places for beer nevermind cake.


----------



## User482 (25 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> absolutely. Suffolk and Essex are wonderful cycling counties, and, while I know less than I should about Lincolnshire, the contrast between the Wolds and the flatlands of the Isle of Axholme is vivid.
> 
> It's not so much a question of road width and gradient, but about landscape, settlement and the quietness you need to take it all in.


 
I don't see it as a competition, but I'd take Dartmoor, the Somerset levels and West Pennines over that lot...


----------



## User482 (25 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Splutter!! Splutter!! Spit!! Never in a million years. Unless you have a very unhealthy interest in sheep.


Yorkshire's lovely - remote hills, glorious coastline and attractive market towns. Its only problem is Yorkshiremen.


----------



## clarion (25 Jun 2012)

Yorkshire has everything. Including the best people.

But other places do come close on one point or another.


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2012)

We've also done a trip to Suffolk, via the nice bits of Essex. Both are lovely counties which are hillier than you expect (but without the silly long slogs of the mountains, which are just depressing unless you're actually on a mission to get somewhere important). It's very easy to get away from the main roads and the traffic, and a group of up to about 20 would be easily manageable. Our first trip with bikes was to south Lincolnshire - fantastically flat for relative novices, with just one hill. It's a very long one - about 30 miles from north to south.

The idea of a single-centre base is a good one - it frees people from the (self-imposed) feeling of "I must cycle". And obviates the need for a support van.

[edit]
One other thing to think about - counties like Devon, Cornwall, Shropshire, Lancashire, Cumbria are gorgeous. But they're rather short on quiet, safe roads for 30-odd people to pootle down. I'd cheerfully go to a mountainous region to walk, or with half a dozen, or on a specific long-distance route. But for a bigger group you ideally want plenty of B-roads and below to choose from.


----------



## saoirse50 (25 Jun 2012)

Having ridden up the eastern side of the country on my individually designed DD tour (Dungeness to Durness) last year, I would say that you need to plan your route carefully through Norfolk and Lincolnshire- I'd say stick as near to the coast as you can, (which was my original plan- don't ask why it changed). Some of the Fens can be beautiful, but you do not want to end up riding over 90 miles through open fields of cabbages in 30 degree heat, no cover at all, where no shop or pub opens till the weekend. Believe me, you don't. Even with a tail wind it will still be hell. (Well, OK, the getting lost and nearly 30 extra miles was my fault- but all the roads looked the damn same and one field of cabbages looks much like another. In fact, as I went round in circles for a good bit, so it probably was the same field of cabbages.)
But turn left at York and it's beeyootiful everywhere. (But very lumpy).


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> Bury St Edmunds, *Ely*, Norwich, Salle, Boston, York, Fountains, Durham, Lindisfarne.
> 
> Mediaeval ecclesiastical architecture at its finest.


... to* Elie* ? (that's the one in the Kingdom of Fife)


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> not after carter bar you ain't!!!!


OK, mostly teetotal


----------



## rb58 (25 Jun 2012)

How about Ireland? Friend of mine did an end to end over there recently. He seemed to enjoy it, but I've no idea what the terrain would be like.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2012)

On the subject of the whole west/east thing....you seem to have completely and unfairly overlooked Wales. Back in 2009, self and a few others did a weekend riding in the Brecon Beacons & Black Mountains, basing ourselves out of a bunkhouse in Talgarth. Gorgeous countryside, quiet but plenty of pub/shop options, mostly decent road surfaces and some truly great climbs. The Gospel Pass was brilliant (and I'm saving that even though I had a prang descending..yeah, I know, nothing changed there). I was definitely much less fit back then, and I'd only had the Viner for a few weeks so was finding my feet with road bikes. Definitely want another visit some time....

Yorkshire would be great, too. I'd prefer somewhere with a few interesting lumpy bits to flat, flat, flat.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jun 2012)

I'd suggest a multi-stage tour, loosely based on going up the east coast (so sticking with the Coast part of FNRttC). Pick a few towns as bases. Plan rides out. Use trains to link up the sections.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> my instant reaction is..............not a chance - but that's silly because I only know the big cities. Your further thoughts?


it was a slight throwaway comment due to my hillophobia, but..... The LF1 out of Hoek northwards is some of the most.... pleasant riding I've ever done. Lots of cake and coffee opportunities and a nice big wide traffic-free cycle path. It takes big parties as when Mark and I did our three day tour last year we shadowed a party of 50+ all the way along day 1 to Heemskerk. And it's not just dunes along there either - you go through some cracking woodland, pretty seaside towns and some excellent ferries. 

Obviously plenty of recon would be needed, especially as some bits can be dull, but as DP says - there are hilly bits round the way, and a cheaper ferry crossing to Dunkirk would give you an opportunity to ride northwards through classics country (with the prevailing wind at your back).

Also - the thought of a bunch of Fridays chain-ganging across one of the massive dykes is v v pleasing - or riding across somewhere as lovely as Texel.

I've got a 2 dayer coming up at the end of September (with a beer festival as destination) which I am so looking forward to.


----------



## thom (26 Jun 2012)

I have to say, I think if you manage to get a trip further south into french countryside, the experience is exceedingly different.
Reliable sun, quiet roads, spectacular scenery, fantastic food etc.
Find a suitable base point and rent a few gites - accomodation can be very reasonable when split between a few people.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jun 2012)

thom said:


> I have to say, I think if you manage to get a trip further south into french countryside, the experience is exceedingly different.
> Reliable sun, quiet roads, spectacular scenery, fantastic food etc.
> Find a suitable base point and rent a few gites - accomodation can be very reasonable when split between a few people.


the little cycling I've done in France (in Picardy) would back that up - such lovely roads (til I strayed onto a surprisingly busy section that felt like a ploughed field and I actually screamed a little when the shockwave from the artic thundering past me hit...)

And Gites is a v v good idea for housing a bunch of folks, prices are excellent when split - a bunch of friends used to do a 14 person one for a week every year and it'd be about 60 quid per head.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Jun 2012)

Am actually in with Stu on this, Tour Du Cymru would be great, not only for logistics and convenience, but also landscape. And you can get there and around and back in about the Same time as the LonJog, which would save a lot of issues of how to get back.

As much I would love to go abroad, one of the issues that us mere mortals don't have to deal with is the reccie'ing and nitty gritty logistics side that out illustrious leader does and does superbly.

Ireland, I would love to one year soon, but for me, Ireland would be a month out on the road, not a week/10days. And like wise with abroad, the longer away on the road, the better. 

And, as they say, KISS.. or Keep It Simple Stupid.. (no offence intended to anyone here)


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> On the subject of the whole west/east thing....you seem to have completely and unfairly overlooked Wales.


Trust me. I could never overlook Wales.


----------



## Butterfly (26 Jun 2012)

I like the East coast idea. There are lots of nice places to ride, it's cheap to get back from or bail if necessary and clarion wouldn't have to sort out his passport.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Jun 2012)




----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jun 2012)

Six pages already and we haven't even decided where to go. Ulp. 
I'm still for a big house between lots of us, and I'm still on for Goole, assuming there is a big house for rent near there.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Jun 2012)

Plenty of time for research/arguments/proposals/presentations before the agreed date to be released. In the meantime, I'll be trialling the 'travelling light' option


----------



## theclaud (26 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm persuadable, mind...



A revealingly Welsh turn of phrase. I think DZ is being unconsciously drawn to a tour of the Gwaun Valley. A sort of cathartic thing, a la Stu.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jun 2012)

theclaud said:


> A revealingly Welsh turn of phrase. I think DZ is being unconsciously drawn to a tour of the *Gwaun Valley*. A sort of cathartic thing, a la Stu.


yeah, right. I'd need one of these to shake those memories


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jun 2012)

I have thought carefully before posting this, and although Wine Has Been Taken, I think, after due consideration, that I do not really care where The Tour 2013 is going, if you lot are going there, then, after LonJog, so am I, wherever it is.


----------



## User10119 (26 Jun 2012)

Whereas I can almost guarantee that I won't be joining you, because Real Life makes is utterly infeasible - although managing by absolute fluke to join in for a few short miles of this year's silliness was an absolute joy. However, I'll repeat this year's offer if you do end up in or around York. Crash space, washing machines, macc+cheese and cake. These things can be arranged.

Plus if you don't need mainline stations and access back to That LonDon I can recommend a few mighty fine routes for riding through the night to the seaside up here. To Scarborough, where the 'spoons opens for breakfast at 8am and the trains run right back to York. Or head for 3amses at Scotch Corner, followed by the climbs up Kildale and Commondale and onwards to Saltburn (then Redcar for brekkie and a station, but you can't have everything). Over the hills to Whitby, Arbut's cafe at 6am for breakfast with the fishermen then a steam train (sorry Mice, but it is Really Cool) to Pickering and a 30 mile mostly flat, honest, ish, bimble back to base....


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Jun 2012)

Sounds very much like it to me. Although some of my employer's time spent perusing the English Country Cottages website failed to come up with anything near Goole.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> *I do not really care where The Tour 2013 is going, if you lot are going there, then, after LonJog, so am I, wherever it is*.


 
+1


----------



## clarion (27 Jun 2012)

Why Goole? Why not York? Or Pocklington?


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Jun 2012)

Because Simon says the trains to Goole are Hull trains and have lots of space for bikes in their guards vans, and are cheap. And it is flat around there. And because, er, well, Simon says.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Jun 2012)

OOO look what I found
bit.ly/MT72i1​


----------



## redfalo (27 Jun 2012)

1906999 said:


> I can relate to this one. I don't think I can really articulate the enormous pleasure that I have derrived from just riding and every stop, every road being unveiled as it came.


 
+1 (apart from the A9 bit around Inverness)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2012)

redfalo said:


> +1 (apart from the *A9 bit around Inverness*)


The "road of (near) death". I've added it to my list of "not for me" roads along with A9 over Drumochter and Slochd, A24 south of Horsham and A23 south of Crawley. 

Each in their own macabre way are quite exciting to ride (once).


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> OOO look what I found
> bit.ly/MT72i1​


 
Being a youngster... I don't think I want to be sharing a Cottage with a load of oldies.. no offence... but it would so not be good for street cred..


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Being a youngster... I don't think I want to be sharing a Cottage with a load of oldies.. no offence... but it would so not be good for street cred..


 

Oh, you young (ish) people and your silly ways...


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2012)

StuAff said:


> Oh, you young (ish) people and your silly ways...


 He's right though! Got to have a party. The standard will be set in Dieppe in 3 weeks time!


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> He's right though! Got to have a party. The standard will be set in Dieppe in 3 weeks time!


 
Nail on head. Bedtime for me, and my antics, and your all hate me.. And yes, it sure will. Not, that were remember anything about it..


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Nail on head. Bedtime for me, and my antics, and your all hate me.. And yes, it sure will. Not, that were remember anything about it..


 Have you been drinking already??


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Have you been drinking already??


 
Alas, no, dont think ill be drinking again for some while yet after Sunday night. Something went very wrong and am still ill...


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Alas, no, dont think ill be drinking again for some while yet after Sunday night. Something went very wrong and am still ill...


 That may be commonly known as "age". It's a b****r, I had it after my birthday celebrations. It passes after a while but keeps coming back usually after a bender.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> That may be commonly known as "age". It's a b****r, I had it after my birthday celebrations. It passes after a while but keeps coming back usually after a bender.


 
Hahaha, I am not getting old, I am the eternal Peter Pan, just with better thighs.. but its wasn't a bender... well, compared with my standards.. Suffice to say, I will be fine for Dieppe..


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

1908278 said:


> who do you think you are, Mick Mistral?


 
Mick has better thighs than me?? ...


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

1908321 said:


> Oh yes by a long way. Yours are just so ostentatious.


 
Moi? Never...


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jun 2012)

I call it youthful exuberance... you know you love it


----------



## clarion (27 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Because Simon says the trains to Goole are Hull trains and have lots of space for bikes in their guards vans, and are cheap. And it is flat around there. And because, er, well, Simon says.


 
Grand Central trains to York have proper guards vans.


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Jun 2012)

Does the temporary hiatus in the frenzy of posting mean we are going for a big house in Yorkshire? If so, we ought to book it pretty soon as these things go a very long time before Christmas. This will then involve munni being parted with. 
On the other hand, crossing Ireland is on my list.....
And we could also go to France, which is close and has cheap beer, good weather and lovely food, which is very often not brown and not crap meat inna bun.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jun 2012)

I like France. It's foreign.  Beer is good, food is good.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

about £4000 a week


----------



## rvw (29 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> about £4000 a week


Where's that? Looks pretty stunning!


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2012)

Can we fit 30 people in it? £134 each for the week then!


----------



## ianmac62 (29 Jun 2012)

1910891 said:


> It's good to see that arithmetic is alive and well at the FT.


Wrong Martin?


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2012)

1910891 said:


> It's good to see that arithmetic is alive and well at the FT.


 I do my best. What's the FT though???


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

Skendleby - quite a way south of the target area, but nice. Within reach of sleeps 24 but I'm asking about camping in the grounds and other houses for hire in the neighbourhood. The roads thereabouts need working out, though - some of the A-roads in Lincolnshire make for pretty crap cycling


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Wrong Martin?


indeed - but procuring drugs does require a high standard of numeracy........


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jun 2012)

1905715 said:


> Trains for a potentially large number together?


 
Once you're out of the south-east, there's less of an issue about bikes on trains. It would need some study, but it shouldn't be too hard to pick areas with a frequent service between them, able to take a certain number of bikes per train. Of course some people will just cycle everywhere and shun a train, anyway.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jun 2012)

Quite a few online services for large house rental- this place looked rather nice...


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

that's where I found Skendleby. Most of them are on the 'less interesting' side of the country, although there is a fantastic castle in Caithness which would suit us down to the ground. But how would we get there......?




sadly it's way too expensive........


----------



## StuAff (29 Jun 2012)

Hmmm....no idea


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

1910965 said:


> Never mind how we get there, who is going to do the cooking eh?


there would be some kind of rota, or we could hire a cook and assist him or her.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Once you're out of the south-east, there's less of an issue about bikes on trains. It would need some study, but it shouldn't be too hard to pick areas with a frequent service between them, able to take a certain number of bikes per train. Of course some people will just cycle everywhere and shun a train, anyway.


the nearest station is Skegness, which is served by small trains from Nottingham - the ones that run through Bingham. To be honest it would be a faff getting up there by train. The question is - would we hire a van for the week?


----------



## Sketchley (29 Jun 2012)

1910965 said:


> Never mind how we get there, who is going to do the cooking eh?


 
I like cooking, however for 30 ish people would be challenge particuarly after a days cycling. i'd be up for some of it though.


----------



## Sketchley (29 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> there would be some kind of rota, or we could hire a cook and assist him or her.


 
My sister in law might be interested in being Chef for a week, it's what she does for a living, I'm sure there would be deal to had too...


----------



## Sketchley (29 Jun 2012)

1911010 said:


> Just don't put Sketchley on toast making again.


 
Did you see any burnt toast? Wasn't me who set off the alarm.....


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> indeed - but procuring drugs does require a high standard of numeracy........


 Ah I've moved on from that role. Now working for a woman famed for her choice in high heels.


----------



## Sketchley (29 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the nearest station is as Skegness, which is served by small trains from Nottingham - the ones that run through Bingham. To be honest it would be a faff getting up there by train. The question is - would we hire a van for the week?


 
I know not everyone can but for me one of the attractions of being in one place for a week, is travelling to and from by car with the bike on a rack on the bike, you cannot do that on tour plus Mrs Sketchley could also come too.....

If a few of use are there with cars and racks picking others up with luggage and racks from say Lincoln (must be good trains there) wouldn't be a big ask. Or simply just pick up luggage and let them ride to the house.


----------



## srw (29 Jun 2012)

A Focus C-max can fit three people and two bikes with very little fettling - or two people and at least three bikes.


----------



## Tompy (29 Jun 2012)

I can fit three bikes on my roof and two on the towbar carrier leaving the boot free for luggage and room for 4.5 people in the car.


----------



## Sketchley (29 Jun 2012)

Is Sherwood forest in the catchment area?

http://www.forestholidays.co.uk/cabins/locations/heart_of_england/sherwood_forest.aspx


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2012)

If someone would be willing to take my luggage up in their vehicle I'd be happy to lead a ride up from London.


----------



## Tompy (29 Jun 2012)

Not Lincolnshire I know but this place in Suffolk (near Lavenham) looks great:
http://www.thehall-milden.co.uk/


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Jun 2012)

this is all looking promising. i couldn't come before the middle of june though. or after the middle of july.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Is Sherwood forest in the catchment area?
> 
> http://www.forestholidays.co.uk/cabins/locations/heart_of_england/sherwood_forest.aspx


likely to be lots of car traffic around. The attraction of Lincs, Suffolk, East and North Yorks is that there's a lot of roads that are very quiet


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

Middleham House - not such a good bet, because it only holds 20


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Jun 2012)

if, and it's a pretty big if with 2 small ones, I could get time off for such a venture, I wouldn't mind cooking at all, although I am vegan unfriendly...


----------



## User482 (29 Jun 2012)

srw said:


> A Focus C-max can fit three people and two bikes with very little fettling - or two people and at least three bikes.


 

Ah yes, thanks once again for the lift!


----------



## clarion (29 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Middleham House - not such a good bet, because it only holds 20


 
Camping in the grounds?


----------



## Moodyman (29 Jun 2012)

I pulled out of LonJOG due to a family bereavement. But would like to do 2013.

Just seen this thread and can't be arsed reading all 9 pages. What's the consensus on route/s and dates if any?


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> Camping in the grounds?


I'm asking..........


----------



## clarion (29 Jun 2012)

1911359 said:


> In the sense of sleeping in tents?


 

Depends who is there, of course


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2012)

Moodyman said:


> I pulled out of LonJOG due to a family bereavement. But would like to do 2013.
> 
> Just seen this thread and can't be arsed reading all 9 pages. What's the consensus on route/s and dates if any?


It is emerging as we correspond.

sorry for your loss


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Jun 2012)

Basically, tending to a huge house for 20 with people staying for various times, not all the people all the time, as it were, perhaps with tents in the garden, somewhere possibly but not necessarily in Lincolnshire, Yorkshire or less likely Norfolk, with day rides possibly using trains to get to the start or the finish, and perhaps with one midnight start of an overnight ride to somewhere with a fried breakfast and beer. Crossing Ireland has been run up the flagpole but not many saluted, and the same happened with Wales and Cumbria. France was mentioned but Simon said that would mean a much smaller event, and I agree.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2012)

I wouldn't entirely rule out Normandy - Chateau La Monte Epinge sleeps 26 near Cherbourg




as does this


----------



## Mark Grant (29 Jun 2012)

Twice in the last few years I've been on a group paragliding break to Annecy. We took over a B&B that sleeps 8+, some more camping in the garden and at a nearby site. We had the property on a self catering basis and took turns to cook the main meal. Most people seem to have a dish that they are happy to cook. So long as the kitchen is equipped for it, it should be doable, and I've always managed to drink whilst cooking .
I got the highest I've been on a paraglider around lake Annecy, over 7000 ft above sea level.


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I wouldn't entirely rule out Normandy


Cor blimey! Chateau pron! Looks well lovely and I can see a FNRttC Newhaven Dieppe thingy happening.
Dates are my problem, not venue. I'll follow you unto the very jaws of death, Dellzeqq, providing the dates work with my department workload.


----------



## SaLQ83 (29 Jun 2012)

Brittany in France is brilliant for touring.


----------



## GVSAM7 (29 Jun 2012)

Hey guys,
Normandy is a great place to cycle. I did a 9 day tour there on April and I can recomend a few places. Michelin map 513 for Normandy is a great asset since it mentions the scenic routes in each area.
A more challenging option if I may suggest would be Peloponnese tour in Greece. It is going to involve some climbing but the views, the food and the sights are rewarding. Furthermore Peloponnese is not as expensive as other touristic parts.


----------



## thom (30 Jun 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> Twice in the last few years I've been on a group paragliding break to Annecy. We took over a B&B that sleeps 8+, some more camping in the garden and at a nearby site. We had the property on a self catering basis and took turns to cook the main meal. Most people seem to have a dish that they are happy to cook. So long as the kitchen is equipped for it, it should be doable, and I've always managed to drink whilst cooking .
> I got the highest I've been on a paraglider around lake Annecy, over 7000 ft above sea level.


The real problem with cycling near Annecy is, well there's too much. You could never do it justice in a week. That and the long sunny days - I'm not sure people would like that.
But seriously, there are proper hills round there which are not for everyone and in a week you'd end up doing a few, some higher than 7000 ft...


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Jun 2012)

So if we go to France where it is warm, are we allowed to wear sandals with dark socks? Just askin'.


----------



## Snail Bait (30 Jun 2012)

Count me in too, as long as it's not the end of August.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Jun 2012)

1912380 said:


> No. Sandals are to be worn naked or with carrier bags, that is the law


Well I am wearing black thick woolly socks with sandals right now in the privacy of my own home. So there. Also wore them in the backyard when I cleaned the bike, which was astonishingly clean after LonJog, probably because of the torrential downpour lasting hours on the last day. I also then took it to the LBS for some rear gear fettling because ICBA and fell in love with a retro black cap similar to Eddy's but by Altura instead of Rapha so it cost a tenner not thirty quid. I bought it with a mind full of posing in French cafes and pretending I'm A Proper Cyclist if the Tour goes to France next year.


----------



## redfalo (30 Jun 2012)

Normandy would be fantastic!


----------



## Poacher (30 Jun 2012)

When I first saw dellzeqq's photo of Skendleby Hall I thought he'd taken the advice of the previous poster, martin235, and found a French chateau! Delighted to discover that it was in my native county, albeit a long way east of my old haunts. You'd be in the vicinity of Lincolnshire Poacher cheese and Bateman's beers, which can be combined in several interesting variations - although easiest just to eat one and drink t'other. Smith's smokery (at Friskney) does some fantastic smoked eel: don't miss it. Apologies to any veggies - they also do some nice smoked cheeses.

If you do decide to stay there, I'd strongly advise incorporating parts of the bluestone heath road into at least one of your rides - it's an old ridgeway route stretching from about 4 miles W of Louth to about 4 miles NNW of Skendleby. Once you're on it, it's only mildly undulating, but there's quite a few good climbs up to it from various points, some involving chevrons - sorry, TMN - contrary to some folk's preconceptions, Lincolnshire isn't entirely flat! Just check there's no motorbike events at Cadwell Park, as these attract some rather dangerous fans.

For amateur historians, there are round and long barrows in the wolds (mostly scarcely noticeable, it has to be admitted), roman roads, some of which can be ridden if you're into roughstuff(!), and loads of DMVs (Deserted Medieval Villages), although none to match Wharram Percy. The main glory is in the churches. Oh, and you could maybe swing a visit to Dave Yates's workshop just S of Coningsby.

DZ, you're right about the A roads, but occasionally they're unavoidable. Luckily the minor roads more than make up for it. Still not sure why you're so dismissive of Wales; there's loads of possibilities there, and it's a huge area, nearly the size of, er, Wales. I suppose the chance of meeting Luke's Dad could be a deciding factor.

After all that eulogising, I'll probably spend next weekend in Woodhall Spa, but three weeks in France in September (Loire valley, then Normandy).

Oh, and there's nowt wrong with wearing socks and sandals.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

OK - let me run this by you. Two houses, one in Tetford, one in Skendleby. They're just under nine miles apart. Skendleby is about ten miles from the sea. Combined occupancy 46 plus campers at Tetford. Discounted price for the pair £7600 - so a bit under £200 a person. Travel to 

It's do-able, but would it be fun? My thought is that hardier souls stay in one (probably Tetford) and we make it a kind of satellite. First thing in the morning the Tetfordites trundle over to Skendleby. There's probably be a couple of huge get-togethers at either place.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

Tentative. There's a couple of things it would depend on, finances nearer the time and also the actual timings. Like mmmartin I'm intending to do LEL so that would effectively rule out July and early August. If the majority want those months though, I won't feel hurt.


----------



## rvw (3 Jul 2012)

Providing dates work out, I think you can count srw and me in too (haven't consulted formally yet, mind).


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2012)

rvw said:


> Providing dates work out, I think you can count srw and me in too (haven't consulted formally yet, mind).


 Consider me consulted.

My uncle and aunt who used to live in Ainderby Steeple retired to Louth - I think they're still there.

Louth is a big enough town, from what I remember, that it's got options for eating and drinking.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

1916403 said:


> In principal I am in. Outside the back door I have a largish paella I'm sure that it fed a good 30 once. I wouldn't want to hear any moaning from vegans this time though.


 Would it be churlish to put the vegans in the paella?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

OK - let me run this by you....house in Brix, 12km or so from Cherbourg, (ferries from Poole and Portsmouth, 90 minutes to five hours) sleeps 36 adults and eight children/teenagers. That's not quite big enough, but setting that aside for now...about £5k. It is a bit scrummy looking http://www.simplychateau.com/chatea...green/in-region/23-normandy/#terms_conditions

Given the railway connections to Portsmouth (Southern and SWT) we could probably train down from London, although some might prefer to drive.

Close to magnificent unspoilt (if windswept) beaches


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> OK - let me run this by you....house in Brix, 12km or so from Cherbourg, (ferries from Poole and Portsmouth, 90 minutes to five hours) sleeps 36 adults and eight children/teenagers. That's not quite big enough, but setting that aside for now...about £5k. It is a bit scrummy looking http://www.simplychateau.com/chatea...green/in-region/23-normandy/#terms_conditions
> 
> Given the railway connections to Portsmouth (Southern and SWT) we could probably train down from London, although some might prefer to drive.
> 
> Close to magnificent unspoilt (if windswept) beaches


 Ooh I'll always prefer a foreign option.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

1916423 said:


> I don't know that I'd want to eat a whole one though.


 There's be 30 odd of us sharing though, we'd probably need about 5 vegans.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jul 2012)

on balance i would prefer a foreign option.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> OK - let me run this by you....house in Brix, 12km or so from Cherbourg, (ferries from Poole and Portsmouth, 90 minutes to five hours) sleeps 36 adults and eight children/teenagers. That's not quite big enough, but setting that aside for now...about £5k. It is a bit scrummy looking http://www.simplychateau.com/chatea...green/in-region/23-normandy/#terms_conditions
> 
> Given the railway connections to Portsmouth (Southern and SWT) we could probably train down from London, although some might prefer to drive.
> 
> Close to magnificent unspoilt (if windswept) beaches


Sounds good (and not because I live about a mile and a half from the ferry terminal). Would note it says 'comfortably sleeps' those numbers- we have people who are used to sleeping anywhere they can fit


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> OK - let me run this by you. Two houses, one in Tetford, one in Skendleby. They're just under nine miles apart. Skendleby is about ten miles from the sea. Combined occupancy 46 plus campers at Tetford. Discounted price for the pair £7600 - so a bit under £200 a person. Travel to
> 
> It's do-able, but would it be fun? My thought is that hardier souls stay in one (probably Tetford) and we make it a kind of satellite. First thing in the morning the Tetfordites trundle over to Skendleby. There's probably be a couple of huge get-togethers at either place.


 


dellzeqq said:


> OK - let me run this by you....house in Brix, 12km or so from Cherbourg, (ferries from Poole and Portsmouth, 90 minutes to five hours) sleeps 36 adults and eight children/teenagers. That's not quite big enough, but setting that aside for now...about £5k. It is a bit scrummy looking http://www.simplychateau.com/chatea...green/in-region/23-normandy/#terms_conditions
> 
> Given the railway connections to Portsmouth (Southern and SWT) we could probably train down from London, although some might prefer to drive.
> 
> Close to magnificent unspoilt (if windswept) beaches


 
Both sound nice to me. Decent-looking boozers in Skendleby and Tetford, and cider in Normandy. I'm happy to do a fair bit of cooking.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

http://www.locasun.co.uk/63427-Rental-House-Brix.htm for an overspill in Brix


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2012)

1916518 said:


> Overspill is such a potentially divisive word. *Ludicrously cheerful house and sensibly grumpy house* or, even better, cheerfulness inducing and grumpiness inducing houses.


 
Which one will you be going in?


----------



## StuartG (3 Jul 2012)

Would the UK option include a reprise of the Friday Night Ride to Bingham with a nice easy hang right on Sunday to Tetford?
Might make for a really nice start.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2012)

1916534 said:


> Tricky choice


 
Could be. What with you being a ludicrously cheerful person trapped inside the body of a grumpy git.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2012)

1916518 said:


> Overspill is such a potentially divisive word. Ludicrously cheerful house and sensibly grumpy house or, even better, cheerfulness inducing and grumpiness inducing houses.


 Why not have two teams, the glass half full team and the glass half empty team. This could lead to a third "Why is my glass completely empty" team but we would have to deal with that as and when.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

StuartG said:


> Would the UK option include a reprise of the Friday Night Ride to Bingham with a nice easy hang right on Sunday to Tetford?
> Might make for a really nice start.


Absolutely, yes.

The Portsmouth and Poole ferry timetables are a bit complicated, but, equally, we might do the same thing again. Some of you will know that I've been absolutely mad keen to do an FNRttC to Portsmouth for years, but have been put off by the locals telling me it's a really bad idea.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Absolutely, yes.
> 
> The Portsmouth and Poole ferry timetables are a bit complicated, but, equally, we might do the same thing again. Some of you will know that I've been absolutely mad keen to do an FNRttC to Portsmouth for years, but have been put off by the locals telling me it's a really bad idea.


 
 September 21st. You know you want to.....


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

StuAff said:


> September 21st. You know you want to.....


no thanks, I'm far to pretty to do hard time....

I have to say that the proprietor of Skendleby and Tetford gets back to me with answers in minutes. That, and the welcome given to campers at Tetford gives me confidence. I'm reminded of Alex Wallace at Jedburgh.

Here's an example

_Ruth_
_good morning_
_the nine miles bit took me by surprise, but we're giving it serious consideration. I think we'd put the early morning types in Tetford, and they would ride over to Skenderby first thing. _
_If the weather was fine we'd probably want to have a couple of big al fresco evening meals in Skenderby, and maybe one in Tetford._
_Can you give me a few days to consult?_
_Simon_
_Hi Simon_
_Sounds good - then the late morning types get a lie in I guess?_
_We have BBQ's at both houses and plenty outside space so no problem._
_Let me know if you have any questions_
_Ruth_


----------



## rvw (3 Jul 2012)

Baggsy me and srw for late morning types...


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> no thanks, I'm far to pretty to do hard time....


But just think of the advantages. Not only does someone show you The Right Way to get down here,you get breakfast in a castle, there is much of architectural merit for you to impart your wisdom on, and, and you'll like this one best of all:
When your lovely wife complains about all the climbing you can smile sweetly, point at me or Hummers, and say 'his fault'


----------



## Sketchley (3 Jul 2012)

I care not about where (home or abroad) only that it with the same fantastic people, apart from avoiding the A9 that is.....

Re food and drink, with a house that size and that number of people staying in one place, getting caterers in has got to be worth considering and would I think be cheaper, especially if drink is considered, than going to local pubs every night. They could also provide breakfast and even make packed lunches; cakes etc for the day time and really keep the cost down.

If you take a two house approach might I suggest a minibus to run people back and forth for meals, nights out and to meet in the morning, even if that means a couple of trips? Bikes could stay at one place if necessary. Also a minibus could act as support vehicle if required delivering the packed lunches and cakes mentioned above.

One of the attractions of the base camp approach for me is that you could run a couple of different rides each day at different distances, speeds, degree of difficulty, start times etc, maybe meeting at the same point and time for lunch. Therefore people of different ability could ride the way they want at least on some days, i.e. speedy boys can have a fast day, and other days you might want to run a ride somewhere cultural and sample the culture. It might also mean I could convince Mrs Sketchley to come along and at least cycle one day.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

Chris

you've hit the nail on the head - almost. I'm acutely conscious of having dragged people away from their nearest and dearest for a week, and it would be wonderful if the roads and the terrain in the vicinity allowed us to do exactly as you suggest. Run a ride from Tetford, that passed through Skendleby, and then returned, but with a short cut to or from our lunch spot. However...conveying people by minibus might be difficult (and expensive), and, in any case, best arranged locally.

I'd be very much averse to the less cycling cyclists being turned in to a support team, though. It would be their holiday just as much as anybody else's.

I had thought that we'd need a van, much along the lines of the one we hired this year if we did took the Lincolnshire option I think the nine miles would be neither here nor there.

If we went to France then I think some people would go by car, and there might be a bit of luggage transfer from those travelling by bike to those travelling by car. Alternatively the modest distance from Cherbourg to Brix would allow us to put luggage in a taxi at Cherbourg and send it on ahead.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> Could be. What with you being a ludicrously cheerful person trapped inside the body of a grumpy git.


the opposite of me, a grumpy git trapped in a jolly fat man's body.....


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm acutely conscious of having dragged people away from their nearest and dearest for a week,


 
The advantage of a single-centre holiday is that nearests and dearests who do not go anywhere near a bike could also be accommodated.

LIke claud, I'm more than happy to do a spot of cooking. A UK-based centre would have the advantage that Mr Sainsbury or Mr Ocado might be persuadable to deliver groceries - spaghetti carbonara for 40-odd can be knocked up inside an hour, but dragging the ingredients from the nearest supermarket might be stressful.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

I think we'd take some catering equipment with us if we stayed in the UK. I'll ask about kitchenwares, but you need one big mother of a saucepan if you were doing spag or rice for 40.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Jul 2012)

FWIW (probably not very much, but hey ho), each Easter I organise a get together of friends, their lovers, partners, children and misc. hangers on. This Easter we had 34 (I think). In the run up I ask for catering volunteers. One family organised the buying of breakfasts, another the makings for packed lunches, evening meals were done similarly. Cost per (adult) head was about £15.00 for the (long) weekend IIRC.

EDIT: IME, big houses such as we've used in the past, and you're looking at, will have pans of sufficient capacity to feed the number of people, plus a bit, that can fit in.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think we'd take some catering equipment with us if we stayed in the UK. I'll ask about kitchenwares, but* you need one big mother of a saucepan if you were doing spag or rice for 40.*


 
I've got one of those. I've never tried to carry it on a bike though.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think we'd take some catering equipment with us if we stayed in the UK. I'll ask about kitchenwares, but you need one big mother of a saucepan if you were doing spag or rice for 40.


That's rubbish. It all comes in handy little tins these days...there are little round things like orange rabbit droppings too - beans + scorched bread..that'll do for everyone.You lot are sooooo fussy.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the modest distance from Cherbourg to Brix would allow us to put luggage in a taxi at Cherbourg and send it on ahead  in a couple of panniers and put them on the racks on our bikes, and the bikes' mudguards would protect the panniers from any muck on the road.


FTFY, no problem, glad to help


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> OK - let me run this by you....house in Brix, 12km or so from Cherbourg


the house details add this little gem:
"If assistance is needed with catering the owners can organize breakfasts. An English chef, James, is available for hire for any special occasions. Please enquire"

and the hamlet has a post office, a ladies' hairdresser, a butcher, a boulangerie and a bar that sells Kronenbourg, which i understand is yellow and fizzy but nevertheless alcoholic. And in Google Streetview the sun is shining, which is a pretty good guarantee, IMHO.

(EDIT)
and i just noticed it says this:
"The Chateau la Monte Epinge Estate can sleep 44 guests. The property comprises 3 main buildings - the Chateau (sleeps 27), the Carriage House (sleeps 12), and the Mews (sleeps 5)."
(2nd EDIT)
and to give an idea of pricing, it's £100 (for August this year) return Portsmouth-Cherbourg in the fast ferry with a bike.


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Jul 2012)

In. Whatever the arrangements. Let me know dates and costs once finalised.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2012)

I'm interested, depending on dates and cost. That French house looks lovely!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

*this thread is continued at http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-fridays-tour-2013-with-added-poll.105442/*


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2012)

User13710 said:


> This isn't just food though, this is _Fridays Food_: http://yumblog.co.uk/archives/1566


Quite. It's the 'drizzling' etc which might confuse simple folk such as I.


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2012)

See new thread (*with poll*) here:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-fridays-tour-2013-with-added-poll.105442/


----------

